# VBForums CodeBank > CodeBank - Other >  Found sollution for Crystal Reports not closing data con

## Honsolo

I have been all over the internet to find a way to get CR to close the data connection without closing the whole program. I have seen many posts saying programmers have abandon CR because of this problem.

I was using CR to print bid sheets generated by VB6. I could open and print anything I wanted out of 9 different styles on the print layout page. After I closed the print layout page I couldn't go back into it or access the data file without completely closing my program first.

My solution:
I made my print layout page a stand alone exe. When I pushed the print button it would close the connection in the main program to the database I was using and make a copy in another location, then it would reopen the connection in the main program. I could then open the print layout page using the shell function and access the new data location to do all my printing with updated info in the database. When I close the print layout page it also closed the CR data connection. This works good as a static database because each time you open the print layout page it updates the database to the info your working with. Works great for me. Thought I would pass this on to any one with the same problem.

----------


## Hack

I think this deserves being saved...moved to the CodeBank

----------

